# I am a newb and have no clue how to calibrate anything. I need "basics" in it's smallest particle.



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

My HT is 22 long, 10 wide and 7 high.

I have an Onkyo 705 in the box and SVS mains and sub.

Also have an Epson 6100 in the mail.

I bought Avia II which is in the mail as well.

The front wall and front 1/2 of the theater will be smothered in OC 703 fiberglass panels.

I cannot make any sense of any threads dealing with calibration. Your words and jargon mystify me. I had assumed that when my HT is complete and when I set up the mike from the Onkyo 705 all adjustments would be made and all would be fine. Now I read about bass equalizers, meters, Behringers, and the like, and even see cool color graphs that look like pretty ocean waves. 

Can someone please post a link that can teach me the basics and what I need to do?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: I am a newb and have no clue how to calibrate anything. I need "basics" in it's smallest particl*


Yeah, the lingo can be Greek to a newbie...

Basically what this stuff is about, many people use an outboard equalizer called the Behringer DSP-1124 (a.k.a. “BFD") dedicated to their subwoofer, to eliminate any peaks and valleys in bass response that might be present in your room. The Room EQ Wizard program can generate a graph that will show you where those peaks and valleys are, and tell you how to set the equalizer to eliminate them.

You might want to review the REW Help Files, REW Typical Hook-up, and Connection and Cabling Basics threads at this link. If they’re over your head, feel free to ask questions – that’s why we’re here.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Dennis H (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: I am a newb and have no clue how to calibrate anything. I need "basics" in it's smallest particl*



> I had assumed that when my HT is complete and when I set up the mike from the Onkyo 705 all adjustments would be made and all would be fine.


 Your Onkyo will set everything up automatically including equalizing the sub. You don't need anything else for a basic setup. The folks here are a bit 'fanatical' about such things so we don't trust automatic setups and want to measure for ourselves. But getting to that level takes a bit of studying and buying some measurement gear. It's overkill for the average Joe.


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: I am a newb and have no clue how to calibrate anything. I need "basics" in it's smallest particl*

Thanks for the honesty. I did buy Avia II so I figured once that is done I'm done as well.


----------

